# 7mm pin chuck



## skiprat (Feb 22, 2007)

Heres a pic of my homemade 7mm pin chuck, made from my dwindling supply of brass scrap. Turned on my wood lathe with a file and recess for pin then cut with a router. The pin is just a bit of welding rod. The hardest part of making one of these is finding the pin every time you drop it on the floor. As the photo shows, I now use an old bit of 7mm tube to keep it together during storage.

I am also toying with the idea of taking my mandrel to a machine shop and asking them to grind a flat surface on the non threaded end of the rod. That way, I can just turn the rod around in the mandrel for closed ended pens.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 22, 2007)

Great idea, but I think someone beat you to it. I picked up a few mandrels from Berea a feew weeks back and bot of them had flats ground on the mandrels. I never realized that I may be able to use them as pin chucks in my Beall Collet.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br /> .....I picked up a few mandrels from Berea a feew weeks back and bot of them had flats ground on the mandrels....



Thats really good news Mikey. It is not often that tool makers / suppliers make good stuff with two uses. I assume they supply a matched pin with it? If so, I'm gonna get one. My mandrel was from PSI, do Berea have their own brand?


----------



## bradh (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Great idea, but I think someone beat you to it. I picked up a few mandrels from Berea a feew weeks back and bot of them had flats ground on the mandrels. I never realized that I may be able to use them as pin chucks in my Beall Collet.


  I think the flats are intended to allow you to tighten or adjust the mandrel, but I think you have found an excellent new use for that feature!


----------



## bradh (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Heres a pic of my homemade 7mm pin chuck, made from my dwindling supply of brass scrap.


Sorry for hijacking your thread. I like the simplicity of this chuck. The brass is a good idea to make it easy to machine.
Thanks,


----------



## MDWine (Aug 9, 2007)

Does anyone make a 7mm pin chuck?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />Does anyone make a 7mm pin chuck?



Try asking this guy: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=22132 [}][]


----------

